# best site to buy tyvek(offbrand) suits



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

where are you guys buying your coveralls?

I have been working in a small, muddy, old crawl space for two days. The first day I ended up buying a Kleenguard (kimberly clark) Heavy duty version with hood, no feet (which is ok with me) and it lasted all day after a lot of crawling on concrete, dirt and rocks in the crawl-space.
today I was at a different supplier and ended up buying a Real tyvek brand suit with full hood and booties attached. the size was XL, and for me i'm 6' 200 lbs. the body size was perfect but the hood went down to my mouth and I couldn't see if it was on. the booties were a pita because my size 12 shoes barely fit inside them. 

I honestly think the 10 dollar one from HD was better and didn't rip when the tyvek one ripped with less trips in/out of the crawl-space. 

I am wondering if you guys buy them online or cases of them at suppliers.

I want to stock up on the heavy duty kleenguard ones, not the tyvek brand ones. only good thing about the tyvek brand was you can use tyvek tape to repair most tears or holes. i paid 14 for the tyvek suit, for one. i know it was high but i needed it today and had to have it to work.


----------

